# Newark @ UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show Newark



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show Newark in Newark, Nottinghamshire starting 04/09/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=625

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## dumpertruck (Feb 5, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

dumpertruck has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

tonyblake has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## patrickcullen (Aug 3, 2015)

*New Attendee Added*

patrickcullen has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
We have now have 6 confirmed to attend this rally,a few more would be nice,other wise I wont have much work to do,and be forced to sit and enjoy myself,come along and join us.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show Newark in Newark, Nottinghamshire starting 04/09/2015
> 
> More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs):
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=625
> ...


Hi All
Only 12 days left for you to add you name to this rally,come along and join us.:grin2:


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Last Call Booking closes in 4 days,come along and and have a nice relaxing weekend.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Booking is now closed for this rally,See you there.
Scottie


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*newark show*

hi,

george or angie, could you do me a favour and confirm us, just paid, and picking tickets up on door.

thanks mags x


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Mags
Will do see you both there.
George


----------

